# Moderate Gaming Laptop for 35k



## tkin (Dec 21, 2012)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
Ans: 35k, period 


*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
Ans: Doesn't matter, but prefer between 12" and 15"


*3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
Ans: 
a. Like: HP, Dell, Asus, Samsung, Sony
b. Dislike: Lenevo


*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? *
Ans: Programming, gaming, regular browsing and usage.


*5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?*
Ans: 1366x768 or higher, now I like 1080p but doubt a gaming GPU can keep up at 1080p, under 70k that is, so a low resolution is preferred. Gloss/matt don't care.


*6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)*
Ans: Local purchase or flipcart(preferable), all India ASS(I'm moving to Hyderabad with this), now I don't give a damn about ergonomics as long as it gets the job done, also I won't be carrying it too much around, but still I prefer it to be as light as possible for a gaming laptop, battery life is not that big an issue, 2.5-3 hrs browsing and listening to music would suffice, and I'd be plugging to the wall for gaming purposes, now one thing that bothers me is overheating, I won't be placing it on the lap but throttling under heat pi$$es me off, since this laptop will be used for gaming I prefer if it were to have no overheating issues(as I heard some samsung laptops have this issue) 

Now the gaming part, I don't expect miracles from a 35k gaming laptop, but it must be able to run all games at low/med without a hitch, and so it should host a good CPU and a good mobile GPU(for 35k that is) 


*Now I have made a few choices(not many out there):*
1: HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com
2: HP Pavilion G6-2201AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com
3: HP Pavilion G6-2010AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1.5GB Graph): Flipkart.com

Now as I had noticed, I think all the above laptops are same, except the HDD/RAM difference and bundled OS, now I have Win 7 ready with me, so OS is not an issue, in that case I think the 3rd option is the best as it has highest RAM and HDD. Also all of them have asymmetric CF(7640+7670M), which I am inclined to believe will cause micro stuttering, comment on this, and also is the combo switchable? I don't want the 7670m to kill my battery when browsing.

4: Samsung NP300E5X-S01IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph): Flipkart.com
Is GT610M better than 7670M? And what about any overheating issues?

*PS: I will be making my purchase in Jan/Feb, so if new laptops are coming out then, I am ready to wait, do advice.*


----------



## vkl (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes,the dGPU can be turned off.It has switchable graphics.
The configurations are: only IGP(7640g) : dGPU(hd 7670m) : hybrid crossfire(IGP+dGPU)(7640+7670M)
In power saver mode the laptop would run on IGP.In high performance mode dGPU would be used.
In AMD Catalyst control center there is an option for enabling or disabling hybrid crossfirex.
Some games would scale good with asymmetric crossfire.
In some games the overall game-play might be much smoother with dual GPU and micro stuttering won't be much to bother.

HD7670m>>gt610m
Gt610m is as good as hd4000 of i5 3210m.


----------



## coldfury (Dec 21, 2012)

dunt have usb 3.0 and if what vkl said about the graphic card it is mega fail ...............im buying a lappy today for 39k SVE15126CN its sony vaio i was going 
to buy samsung NP350e5c but it looked like **** had good specs but really dint look like a 40k lappy as no1 had silver colour for it and black looked like crap.

p.s - m moving to hyderabad too for mba


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

> Is GT610M better than 7670M? And
> what about any overheating issues?


 nope.

for 40k this one is also a great laptop. IMO this will outperform the APU laptops as the i3 is actually faster than an APU.
HP Pavilion G6-2105TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com


----------



## coldfury (Dec 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> nope.
> 
> for 40k this one is also a great laptop. IMO this will outperform the APU laptops as the i3 is actually faster than an APU.
> HP Pavilion G6-2105TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com



not really hp doesnt look as good as sony and youre just paying xtra 2k for the xtra 1gb graphic card and after some research only 1gb ati is 
nuff to run all HQ games wid low or med settings..........so unless u a hardcore gamer stick to VAIO which looks awesome


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ pay 2k less for looks !!! Please don't be a fanboy. and why play games at low when he can run most games at high?


----------



## vkl (Dec 21, 2012)

coldfury said:


> dunt have usb 3.0 and if what vkl said about the graphic card it is mega fail ...............im buying a lappy today for 39k SVE15126CN its sony vaio i was going
> to buy samsung NP350e5c but it looked like **** had good specs but really dint look like a 40k lappy as no1 had silver colour for it and black looked like crap.
> 
> p.s - m moving to hyderabad too for mba



It has two usb3.0 ports.


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

Its time to resurrect this thread one last time, check this link and tell me the most suitable laptop:
*i.imgur.com/YrYhx7w.png
*www.flipkart.com/laptops/pr?p[]=fa...A8&p[]=sort=price_asc&sid=6bo,b5g&layout=grid


----------



## RON28 (Jan 24, 2013)

go for this one A10 trinity

Processor is like Intel I3 and GPU will do the job, plus on 26JAN tradus is giving 10 percent off by applying "26JAN" coupon.


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

RON28 said:


> go for this one A10 trinity
> 
> Processor is like Intel I3 and GPU will do the job, plus on 26JAN tradus is giving 10 percent off by applying "26JAN" coupon.


Is tradus trustworthy?


----------



## RON28 (Jan 25, 2013)

it is little bit Ok but can't say trustworthy as they are new in online business, but still reliable if price are competitive, but bad new now that coupon is not working


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 30, 2013)

I will highly recommend this model Hp pavilion g6-2313ax. Since you asked for a moderate gaming laptop, A10 will be the best. I own hp pavilion g6-2005ax which is a8+7670m combo and I did a small check on how the asymmetrical crossfire benefits gaming and I was amazed. I believe that A10+7670 will benefit more.Left image was taken when crossfire was disabled and right with crossfire enabled. Just check the fps on top left corner of each image.



tkin said:


> Is tradus trustworthy?



Yeah it is. But still if I were you I would have used only COD option.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> *1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
> Ans: 35k, period
> 
> 
> ...



7670 is way way way better than the 610M.. 7670 has comparable performance with 640M..


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

*My final selection, comment:
*

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX Laptop (AMD A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1.5GB Graph)
HP Pavilion G6-2201AX Laptop (AMD A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph)
HP Pavilion G6-2301AX Laptop (AMD A8/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2.5GB Graph)
HP Pavilion G6-2231TX Laptop (Intel Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph)
HP Pavilion G6-2313AX Laptop (AMD A10/ 6GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2.5GB Graph)



Samsung NP350E5C-S01IN Laptop (Intel Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph)
Samsung NP355V5C-S03IN Laptop (AMD A8/ 6GB/ 750GB/ Win7 HP/ 1GB Graph)
Samsung NP355V5C-S05IN Laptop (AMD A8/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1.5GB Graph)


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 30, 2013)

HP Pavillion G6 2313AX


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> HP Pavillion G6 2313AX


Yeah, but 38k, that effectively shuts the door of me purchasing a new mobile(~20k) as I have to invest 8k more in the lappy(parents giving 30k, I have 16k cash)


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2013)

get the old horse 2005AX. 6k less and you get a slightly weaker processor and maybe less ram. but you do get a free slot.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sam said:


> get the old horse 2005AX. 6k less and you get a slightly weaker processor and maybe less ram. but you do get a free slot.


Its on the top of my list now, its available for 30k in Kolkata, is A10 worth the extra 8K?(A10 will not come to kolkata until late feb/march).

And no issues with RAM, I'll upgrade it to 8GB later anyway.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its on the top of my list now, its available for 30k in Kolkata, is A10 worth the extra 8K?(A10 will not come to kolkata until late feb/march).
> 
> And no issues with RAM, I'll upgrade it to 8GB later anyway.



3-4k is ok but 8k just for higher clockspeed, no. had A10 carried L3 cache then the price would have been somewhat justified.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 30, 2013)

coldfury said:


> not really hp doesnt look as good as sony and youre just paying xtra 2k for the xtra 1gb graphic card and after some research only 1gb ati is
> nuff to run all HQ games wid low or med settings..........so unless u a hardcore gamer stick to VAIO which looks awesome




are you a girl ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sam said:


> 3-4k is ok but 8k just for higher clockspeed, no. had A10 carried L3 cache then the price would have been somewhat justified.


Thanks for confirming my suspicion, I think I'll buy the 2005AX soon, and don't close this thread, I'll post reviews and pics here soon, thanks to all who had helped me


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> are you a girl ?



lmfao..


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> are you a girl ?


I would never.......


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 30, 2013)

@tkin why do you wanna go for 20k mobile, take l9 for 17.8k
and 2313ax 

see this buddy
Indiatimeshsopping selling l9 for 16.9k 
*www.91mobiles.com/lg-optimus-l9-price-in-india


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> @tkin why do you wanna go for 20k mobile, take l9 for 17.8k
> and 2313ax


Ok, see here, 2313AX is 38k, L9 is 18k, total=56k

Cash I have, 30k from parents+16k my own cash=46k, so that's a 10k deficit, so option for me is to either get 2005AX and L9(will somehow manage the extra 2k), or 2313AX and a ~10k mobile(pantech burst with zero warranty, which parents won't let me), so I am in between a rock and a hard place  

Last option, get 2313AX and get a cheap 1k mobile now, later in april when I join my job and get salary I'd get L9 or whatever is best under 20k then.


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 30, 2013)

@tkin why not w8 a bit for mmx a116  ?
I will stress on 2313 because of teh clock speed, you are basically oc restricted on lappy's so a higher clocked processor will ensure minimal bottleneck to the gpu or any app in general, a default speed of 1.9Ghz is a bit less no matter how you look at it, 2.3Ghz is much more acceptable, not to mention single threaded performance is not amd's forte and hence the turbo speeds effectiveness is questionable !

and if you wanna get mobile asap, why not A110 for 9.9k ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> @tkin why not w8 a bit for mmx a116  ?
> I will stress on 2313 because of teh clock speed, you are basically oc restricted on lappy's so a higher clocked processor will ensure minimal bottleneck to the gpu or any app in general, a default speed of 1.9Ghz is a bit less no matter how you look at it, 2.3Ghz is much more acceptable, not to mention single threaded performance is not amd's forte and hence the turbo speeds effectiveness is questionable !
> 
> and if you wanna get mobile asap, why not A110 for 9.9k ?


Here we go again: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 30, 2013)

I have seen it, and i am a user of 2 mmx products and have recommended to friends too and none have reported any major issues, moreover have been using A60 since 1.5 years, no issues buddy, btw 1 point i would like to reiterate that even te best of the companies handle rma and product services in such a manner that you will stop buying their product no matter their rep, for instance hope you know the recent gigabyte fiasco, my friends and a member here rahulyo had got scratched mobo in replacement by gigabyte twice and the people were so damn rude to him and shouted at him to accept the faulty as well as damaged goods, so you see im not defending mmx but just saying that lot of **** happens, mmx is not as bad as people make it out to be.

Still its your choice you want a better Lappy or a better Mobile


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> I have seen it, and i am a user of 2 mmx products and have recommended to friends too and none have reported any major issues, moreover have been using A60 since 1.5 years, no issues buddy, btw 1 point i would like to reiterate that even te best of the companies handle rma and product services in such a manner that you will stop buying their product no matter their rep, for instance hope you know the recent gigabyte fiasco, my friends and a member here rahulyo had got scratched mobo in replacement by gigabyte twice and the people were so damn rude to him and shouted at him to accept the faulty as well as damaged goods, so you see im not defending mmx but just saying that lot of **** happens, mmx is not as bad as people make it out to be.
> 
> Still its your choice you want a better Lappy or a better Mobile


I don't buy gigabyte either, but giving a dusty mobo after 2 years is one thing but not fixing the actual product when its about 2 months old is another, also its not only me who suffered from this issue, a dozen guys I know personally and through the forum also suffered from the same issue, its widespread and MMX won't fix it, anyway lets continue this discussion on my micromax thread and don't anger the mods, /peace.


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 30, 2013)

There is nothing to discuss actually i wasn't forcing you but just giving an option, finally itc omes down to you, but still my advice would be to delay mobile purchase in favor of better lappy


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> There is nothing to discuss actually i wasn't forcing you but just giving an option, finally itc omes down to you, but still my advice would be to delay mobile purchase in favor of better lappy


Hmm, thinking about it, I guess an 1k dual sim phone will do for a few months, after I get salary for 3 months I could save enough to get Note II, choices, choices


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 30, 2013)

Again IMO, i strongly believe spending anymore than 20k on a mobile is utter waste of money no matter how rich you are/how much savings you have done :IYKWIM:
In the end a phone will be 80% used for taking calls,making calls, sending/receiving messages and some odd gaming and net surfing, all this can be easily done on any mobile selling upwards of 10k(i said 10k+ due to those mobiles having decent gpus to play all games smoothly enough).


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> Again IMO, i strongly believe spending anymore than 20k on a mobile is utter waste of money no matter how rich you are/how much savings you have done :IYKWIM:
> In the end a phone will be 80% used for taking calls,making calls, sending/receiving messages and some odd gaming and net surfing, all this can be easily done on any mobile selling upwards of 10k(i said 10k+ due to those mobiles having decent gpus to play all games smoothly enough).


That was just an example, I have no intention of spending over 20k for a mobile.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

.. Dont go soft on the laptop specs.. Cell can be bought after a few months delay also..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> .. Dont go soft on the laptop specs.. Cell can be bought after a few months delay also..


Made up my mind, getting 2313AX, 38k, that leaves me with 8k, which I will use to buy Panasonic FZ200 cam(will sell my FZ150 for 20k)  

Cell can be bought later.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Made up my mind, getting 2313AX, 38k, that leaves me with 8k, which I will use to buy Panasonic FZ200 cam(will sell my FZ150 for 20k)
> 
> Cell can be bought later.



That calls in for a party, use that 8K for the PARTY!!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> That calls in for a party, use that 8K for the PARTY!!!


You'll eat me to death I see


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Guilty as charged..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Going for 2313AX, I'll order next week, thanks for or your help guys.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> That calls in for a party, use that 8K for the PARTY!!!



And do put up the reviews, performance tests and photos as soon as you get it..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2013)

now i am confused between HP Probook 4445S & G6 2005AX. Will have to get hands on first only then can decide but i am more inclined towards the Probook.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Sam said:


> now i am confused between HP Probook 4445S & G6 2005AX. Will have to get hands on first only then can decide but i am more inclined towards the Probook.



But the g6-2313Ax has a A10 processor, 1 TB hard disk(500 Gb in your choice), 6GB Ram(4 GB in your mentioned) and 2.5 GB(your's 1.5) graphic card @4k extra..


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2013)

this one if for me


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Sam said:


> this one if for me



What is your budget?? Strictly 35K??


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> What is your budget?? Strictly 35K??



yup. and i'll mainly use the laptop for coding + some old games (for rest everything i have PC). i am inclined towards Probook for its build, weight and lastly 3yr warranty. Battery backup should be more in probook as it lacks discrete GPU & 14" display. Now according to FK reviews, 4445S's battery backup is nothing great but 3hr under normal workload is more than enough for me. Will have to check if i can find it locally for 30k. I am mainly concerned about the screen brightness. 2005AX has the brightest display i have seen in any budget laptop.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Sam said:


> yup. and i'll mainly use the laptop for coding + some old games (for rest everything i have PC). i am inclined towards Probook for its build, weight and lastly 3yr warranty. Battery backup should be more in probook as it lacks discrete GPU & 14" display. Now according to FK reviews, 4445S's battery backup is nothing great but 3hr under normal workload is more than enough for me. Will have to check if i can find it locally for 30k. I am mainly concerned about the screen brightness. *2005AX has the brightest display i have seen in any budget laptop.*


Don't you dare drag me back to 2005AX, honestly, more I think, more I can't justify the extra 8k for the 2313AX, decisions, decisions, think I'll go with a toss.


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 1, 2013)

Sam said:


> yup. and i'll mainly use the laptop for coding + some old games (for rest everything i have PC). i am inclined towards Probook for its build, weight and lastly 3yr warranty. Battery backup should be more in probook as it lacks discrete GPU & 14" display. Now according to FK reviews, 4445S's battery backup is nothing great but 3hr under normal workload is more than enough for me. Will have to check if i can find it locally for 30k. I am mainly concerned about the screen brightness. 2005AX has the brightest display i have seen in any budget laptop.



Go for 2010 AX its around 35k , but donno if available or outta stock !



tkin said:


> Don't you dare drag me back to 2005AX, honestly, more I think, more I can't justify the extra 8k for the 2313AX, decisions, decisions, think I'll go with a toss.



AFAIK AND AFAIHS the 2005/2010/23xx all have same display !


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

ghost_z said:


> Go for 2010 AX its around 25k , but donno if available or outta stock !
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK AND AFAIHS the 2005/2010/23xx all have same display !


Not that, I was wondering if A10 over A8, 500GB HDD and 2GB RAM justifies 8k, plus 2005AX comes with free win 7(not that I care  )


----------



## ghost_z (Feb 1, 2013)

The VRAM definitely does not justify it but the double hdd size 2 gb more ram and a faster processor does !


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Not that, I was wondering if A10 over A8, 500GB HDD and 2GB RAM justifies 8k, plus 2005AX comes with free win 7(not that I care  )



I guess all these extra features justify the 8K perfectly.. With that you'l also get the Windows 8 upgrade offer, so that should also be on your mind..


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> I guess all these extra features justify the 8K perfectly.. With that you'l also get the Windows 8 upgrade offer, so that should also be on your mind..


Also keep in mind I will be moving my monstrous system to Hyd a few months later, check my sig, the laptop is just a stopgap application.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Don't you dare drag me back to 2005AX, honestly, more I think, more I can't justify the extra 8k for the 2313AX, decisions, decisions, think I'll go with a toss.



HP may use the same display panel on most of their G6 panel so 2005AX or 2313AX, should have same brightness.



ghost_z said:


> Go for 2010 AX its around 35k , but donno if available or outta stock !



FK won't ship laptop to my place


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Sam said:


> HP may use the same display panel on most of their G6 panel so 2005AX or 2313AX, should have same brightness.
> 
> 
> 
> FK won't ship laptop to my place



Buy it from a local trader.. it'l cost more or less the same..


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys, some people are complaining that even disabling internal graphics is not fixing FPS drop in some older games on these laptops, what do you think? Should I go with i3/7670m?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...01-23xxax-powered-trinity-49.html#post1833027

But on that same thread(previous page) a guy said disabling it smoothed FPS in boston, now what do I do? This sucks.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Got a lappy, I'll post the details when FK delivers it, and its not from HP


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Got a lappy, I'll post the details when FK delivers it, and its not from HP



dell right??


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> dell right??


Yeah: Dell Inspiron 15R N5520 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

Last night(4AM) I was browsing fk to answer a guys question here and bam I see this laptop pop up, searched Dell India website, this laptop is no longer sold by them, all 15Rs now come with i3+GT630m/HD4000 or i5ULV+8730, I wanted either A8+7670m or i3+7670m, looked up some review etc and ordered it right there before flipkart increased price, I would have gone for HP but their latest 2049TX and 2313AX lacks Win 7 drivers, even HP does not know when or if they will ever come and numerous complaints in HP India FB page about heating, battery issue, and 2313AX emitting high noise(fan), so got the dell, I had HP before, experience is not good, they asked 15k to replace a motherboard


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Good choice.. Atleast it has better looks than the 15r one..


----------



## akii17kr (Feb 5, 2013)

so tkin
you got the dell laptop ??
post reviews pics or videos and please tell how it is better then HP Pavilion G6 20xx series with a8 .

i have same problem like you...
if this dell laptop is better then amd one
i'll go for this..
p.s. waiting for your deep review..


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

akii17kr said:


> so tkin
> you got the dell laptop ??
> post reviews pics or videos and please tell how it is better then HP Pavilion G6 20xx series with a8 .
> 
> ...


Not even shipped yet, must be stuck until they can get the form 50(west bengal has weird import issues).

And performance wise i3 spanks A8 in all benchmarks and A10 is almost all benchmarks(Barring a few), includes multithreaded benchmarks: Intel Core i3-3110M Ivy Bridge versus i3-2370M Sandy Bridge (page 3: Memory bandwidth, energy consumption) - BeHardware
If this website is to be believed that is, but this is the only good benchmark I found in google that compares A8 and A10. I highly doubt that site, I think i5>A10~i3>A8, but given the choice I would have gone for A10 based 2313AX(dual graphics), but no Win 7 drivers for that.


----------

